# all around trap size



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

is there an all around trap size ( 1 1/2, 1 3/4, 2) of the 3 that work best for ****, fox, and coyote, or am i better off getting 1/2 doz. of each?


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

id use 1 1/2 or 1 3/4 for **** depending on size. id use #2 or #3 for coyote depending on size and other game that might get caught(**** fox ect., dont wanna break their leg off)
:sniper:


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

in spots where i might catch anything from *****, grinners, foxes, yotes, or bobcats (like where a crawfish pond meets a canefield) ill go ahead and use #2's because they're big enough to hold most any coyote and not too overspowering for ****.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'd get a few of each.....you'll need them anyway. I'd get some #1.5's & either #1.75's or 2's, depending on how large your coyotes get.

Too large of a trap leaves too much room under the jaws and can increase to chance of **** chewing. Unless of course they are set-up on drowner sets. Also the time you run your traps as well as the frequency your regulations require you to check them plays another important role.

If I had to pick one trap, it's probably be a #1.65 Bridger. Odd things happen, I've caught 40+ pound beaver in #1.5 coils, as well as coyote.....but wouldn't target them with that size trap.

Smitty


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

good advice...i live in pa, im gonna check my traps everymorning before school.


----------

